# [MULTIMEDIA] formato Wma + polemica copyright (soluc + open)

## flaab_0n

Hola a todos

Me he descargado una discografia completa para mi madre de Joan Baez, y resulta que está integramente en formato *.wma. Xmms no lo reconoce y otros reproductores tampoco. K3b no puede convertir nada a Cd de audio porque no soporta ese formato.

¿Alguien sabe como conseguir esas dos cosas que se me resisten?

Gracias de antemano

----------

## kropotkin

http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Pasar_Wma_a_Mp3_u_Ogg

 :Wink: 

----------

## Icarvs

```
USE="win32codecs" emerge mplayer
```

Si lo puedes reproducir con mplayer, lo puedes recodificar a otro formato.

----------

## Stolz

Para el XMMS instala el paquete xmms-wma. Luego con el plugin de escritura a disco los puedes pasar a .wav

Saludozzzzz

----------

## zorth

hola.

o tambien los puedes convertir a mp3 

```

lame cancion.wma cancion.mp3 -b 192

```

a mi me ha pasado recientemente con unos mpc que me paso un colega. para tenerlos en mp3 ( no se a quien se le ocurre tener temas con musepack   :Mad:  ), los pase a wma y de ahi a mp3.

saludos.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Me da la impresión de que este tópico huele a ilegal lo mires por donde lo mires...

No habría ni el más mínimo problema con los codificadores si todos condificásemos legalmente nuestros CDs de audio originales, sin embargo uno los descarga ilegalmente con el p2p y pasan estas cosas, pues fastidiaros (por no decir otra cosa).

Con respecto a musepack zorth, que sepas que es el formato con mayor calidad existente, mejor incluso que ogg, pero sólo con altos bitrates (196 o, mejor, 256 para arriba) y es código abierto creado por un alemán.

Pasar de un formato a otro hace perder muchísima calidad, no digamos ya a tres formatos distintos...

Para convertir entre formatos (aunque me moleste decirlo, porque contribuyo con ello a escuchar música no legal), la mejor alternativa posible es dBpowerAMP, ejecutado bajo WINE y funciona con el mismo de maravilla.

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

LinuxBlues... perdona si te ofendo... pero nom e creo ke nunca te hayas bajado un mp3 ilegalmente o ke no hayas escuxado musica de una forma ilegal (comprando un cd x 3 euros y esas cosas...). Creo ke el 90% de la poblacion de europa central y oeste practica la pirateria de la propiedad moral... y hagan lo ke hagan...nucna se podra acabar con ella,saque sony el sistema anticopia ke sake o otras cosas... y mira... ke no se quejen... pero por 10 canciones me parece un robo cobrar de 17 euros para arriba... (se ke es un offtopic... pero creo ke la mayoria estais de acuerdo conmigo).Apoyo el creative comons, pero como artista que soy... el dinero ke me paguen por los conciertos no es suiciente para cubror todos los gastos de concierto, ensayo, local etc etc...

Respecto al tema del post... el musepack es el menos compatible, pero es el que mas calidad tiene, recomiendo usarlo.

----------

## Stolz

Bajar musica si no es para lucro personal no es delito en España (en otros paises sí). Este foro no se rige por las leyes de España asi es que por favor ser listos y usar las palabras adecuadas tanto para pedir como para dar ayuda si no quereis que el hilo se cierre. Yo creo que mejor centrarse en la conversion de formatos y dejar de un lado las opniones sobre el origen de los datos, no es el lugar adecuado para tratar esto último..

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Accepta mis disculpas entonces Stolz  :Wink: . 

```
NOTA LEGAL: YO NUNCA HE BAJADO NI BAJO ARCHIVOS COPYRIGHT NI ESTOY DE ACUERDO CON ELLO...SIMLEMENTE ERA UN COMENTARIO RESPECTO A CIERTA SITUACION.
```

----------

## Icarvs

 *zorth wrote:*   

> ( no se a quien se le ocurre tener temas con musepack   )

 

Pero bueno, ¿qué pasa? xDDDD

Respecto al offtopic sobre la ilegalidad o no de bajar música de internet (perdonadme de antemano), confirmar como dice Stolz que en España no es ni mucho menos ilegal, al igual que en la mayoría de países (con lo cual caer en decir que mp3 descargados de p2p son ilegales es caer en las falacias de las discográficas y empresas gestoras de derechos de autor), y añadir que la opinión de un usuario nada tiene que ver con el foro, y si alguien puede tener problemas legales por la opinión expresada aquí por un usuario, ese es nada más que el propio usuario.

Disculpad de nuevo el offtopic, pero me hierve la sangre al ver cómo la gente cae en las mentiras de ciertas "entidades" y sociedades "sin ánimo de lucro".

Un saludo

PD.: por cierto, me chirría bastante que alguien a favor del "copyleft" (o eso deduzco del hecho de valorar que algo sea software libre) a la vez esté a favor del copyright más restrictivo y lesivo para la sociedad, como aquel usado por las discográficas.

----------

## flaab_0n

Hasta que los dos albertos no esten en la carcel que no me toquen los cojones por descargarme musica mp3.

Y ojito que estas tonterias legales cabrean mucho a la gente.

Si no te mola que la gente baje musica Mp3, no lo hagas y abstente de participar en threads como este.

Saluditos

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Offtopic: a ver... mira como todo grupo queremso sacar una maqueta y tal... pero mira, conoci un dia el creative comons y se lo propuse a mi grupo, (Obire Mortem, viking metal) y me dijeron..weeeeno ya veremos.. pero seamos realistas... sabes cuanto vale grabar ,alkilar el estudio.... para dar conciertos alkialr la sala los seugratas el ekipo...etc etc... es mucho dinero y con grupos ke empeizan ese dinero no se cubre... a lo ke me refiero eske si hacemos musica creative comons, esa musica se podra bajar gratis y sin compromiso y utilizar libremente, pero si al a persona ke se lo baja le gusta, ke kompre el cd distribuido por uan discografica... con un libreto y toda la pesca... y x supuesto a un precio acceptable.Como ves... no es tan chirriante;)

----------

## alexlm78

Dar una opinion muy elaborada en post como este, puede ser muy problematico, asi que lo dire asi:

VIVA LA GPL, VIVA EL COPYLEFT, VIVA LA LIBERTAD

He dicho.

Saluditos.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si no te mola que la gente baje musica Mp3, no lo hagas y abstente de participar en threads como este.
> 
> 

 

Veamos, ni me mola ni me deja de molar, me trae sin cuidado... Sencillamente he dado mi opinión, que aunque quede fuera del alcance de algunos, era antes que nada y sobre todo ÉTICA. Nada más.

Por supuesto, dado que pagamos el "canon" porque supuestamente vamos a copiar música ilegal en los CDs en lugar de distribuciones como Gentoo que es perfectamente legal copiarla y regalarla, no sólo entiendo sino que apoyo que se baje música de internet. Para eso lo pagamos, ¡¡qué demonios!! y dado que lo pagamos por grabar música ilegal, supuestamente, pues que se haga, me parece además lo que se merecen por cobrarme un canon por comprar CDs para grabar distribuciones GPL.

Muy de lado se ha pasado mi recomendación del dBpowerAMP, pero bajo Wine es una de las mejores herramientas que existen y con más calidad, aunque el wma no está perfectamente soportado dado que requiere los codecs de microsoft y andar haciendo chapuzas con el wine, que al final no logré conseguir, para que veas que también me he bajado algún que otro wma, los he escuchado, y si el disco me ha parecido una birria no se me ha ocurrido comprarlo, pero si me ha parecido lo suficientemente bueno, lo he hecho. Más que nada porque sé que 3 de los 24 irán para el artista, ¿no es lamentable?

En fin, no pretendía mosquear a nadie...

----------

## Icarvs

Tan sólo una rápida puntualización:

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Por supuesto, dado que pagamos el "canon" porque supuestamente vamos a copiar música ilegal en los CDs en lugar de distribuciones como Gentoo que es perfectamente legal copiarla y regalarla, no sólo entiendo sino que apoyo que se baje música de internet. Para eso lo pagamos, ¡¡qué demonios!! y dado que lo pagamos por grabar música ilegal, supuestamente, pues que se haga, me parece además lo que se merecen por cobrarme un canon por comprar CDs para grabar distribuciones GPL.

 

El cánon sobre CD's, DVD's y otros medios de grabación no es compensatorio por la mal llamada "piratería", sino que se establece en concepto de compensación al derecho de "copia privada" definido y amparado por la ley de propiedad intelectual española (siento no tener un enlace a mano ahora mismo  :Sad: ). Según este derecho, todos los españoles podemos realizar copias de material audiovisual protegido por derechos de autor para nuestro uso propio, y por supuesto, siempre, sin ánimo de lucro (y en caso contrario sí se incurre en delito).

E insisto, copiar música descargada de internet no es ilegal, ya que entra dentro de la definición de copia privada, y por tanto ni el cánon lo legitima, ni tiene por qué hacerlo. En las descargas entre pares no existe ánimo de lucro ni por parte del que envía (lo hace desinteresadamente) ni por parte del que recibe (el lucro no se puede definir en base a suposiciones).

Un saludo

----------

## LinuxBlues

Otra puntualización:

Tenemos derecho a crear una copia de seguridad y de usarla en lugar del original (para no dañarlo) para disfrutar de esa copia. Esto es, los CDs con protecciones anti-copia son completamente ilegales y deberían denunciarse, pero a ver quién es el guapo que se enfrenta con sus propios medios a la SGAE.

Y llevas toda la razón del mundo con lo del canon, pero es una p**ada, porque no tiene sentido, significa presunción de culpabilidad, cuando toda ley tiene la presunción de inocencia como primera directriz.

----------

## Icarvs

La verdad es que en caso de obras audiovisuales se aplica el concepto de copia privada. La copia de seguridad se utiliza para el resto de cosas (programas, datos, etcétera). La ley diferencia ambas cosas. Vamos, que las protecciones de un cdaudio vulneran nuestro derecho a la copia privada, y las de un paquete de software nuestro derecho a la copia de seguridad. El tema es lo que tu dices, hay que tener recursos y ganas para perderlos reclamando a discográficas/compañías de software (aunque la ley te ampara eso si, si te empeñas, te saldrás con la tuya).

Respecto a que el cánon es una putada, pues sí, lo es. Yo por eso procuro no comprar CD's vírgenes más de lo necesario y sin cánon. Pero como tu bien dices supone la presunción de culpabilidad, básicamente porque gravan dispositivos no especializados (es decir, todos los cd's, no sólo cd's especialmente fabricados para audio o video). Como la ley ampara el gravamen del cánon compensatorio en dispositivos "especializados", sería perfectamente legal si así lo hiciesen. Pero la realidad es que se aplica a todos los tipos de cd's vírgenes, por eso incurre en la "presunción de culpabilidad", y por eso muchos se atreven a declararlo inconstitucional (aunque yo no tengo conocimiento como para mojarme en ese sentido).

Por cierto, no sé a vosotros, pero a mi me resultan muy interesantes este tipo de conversaciones  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexlm78

Interesantes definivamente son, pero a como va la cosa, vamos a tener que sacar un master en derecho o un doctorado en ese tipo de leyes, aunque nos importe un carajo el tema de leyes.

En fin, te doy toda la razon, y por eso muchos de los q las leermos solo eso hacemos, sinceramente, se de leyes lo muy indispensable. prefioero los numeros.

Buenos a todos esto un abrazo a todos.

Saluditos.

----------

## navegante

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> Interesantes definivamente son, pero a como va la cosa, vamos a tener que sacar un master en derecho o un doctorado en ese tipo de leyes, aunque nos importe un carajo el tema de leyes.

 

No es por ser presumido a algo así pero yo ando en eso, aunque poco les puedo ayudar a no ser que sean de México, ya saben por el tema de las legislaciones, aunque la copia privada y la de seguridad están completamente reguladas, el asunto del canon español aquí en México no se podría aplicar más que con un cambio en la Constitución, algo muy muy poco probable (aunque posible), si lo hicieran en una legislación secundaria no habría problema pues tenemos el todopoderoso Amparo.

Podría hecharme todo el rollo legal aquí pero creo que este offtopic ya se esta haciendo aún más offtopic. Saludos.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Icarvs wrote:*   

> (con lo cual caer en decir que mp3 descargados de p2p son ilegales es caer en las falacias de las discográficas y empresas gestoras de derechos de autor)

 

Lo que puedo decirte al respecto es que el año pasado la RIAA condenó y metió en prisión a usuarios de eMule y SoulSeek, por descargar música. Desde abril del año pasado, en que se aprobó el BOE (mi memoria no es perfecta y menos para estas cosas, pero si no fue abril fue mayo o junio), se permitió a nuestros ISP proporcionar toda la información de nuestro "consumo" del servicio, a la competencia o a cualquier empresa interesada. Es decir, perdimos toda nuestra privacidad a no ser que se comunicase expresamente a nuestro ISP por carta certificada y con acuse de recibo que no queríamos hacer públicos nuestros datos de consumo. El ejemplo que ponían en el periódico en el que lo leí era la telefonía: podían dar datos como la duración de nuestras llamadas, si llamamos más a móviles que fijos, etc. Aunque según creo no podían dar la lista de números a los que llamamos, de esto no estoy completamente seguro ni sé si han actualizado la normativa... Pero eso traducido a un ISP podría suponer algo como la lista de IPs con las que conectamos. Hasta la llegada de esa norma, era algo que pertenecía a nuestra privacidad y sólo era posible pedirla bajo orden judicial, lo cual frenó a la SGAE para realizar lo mismo que estaba haciendo la RIAA en Estados Unidos, pero no seamos ingenuos: lo estuvieron estudiando, ¡eh!

 *Icarvs wrote:*   

> Como la ley ampara el gravamen del cánon compensatorio en dispositivos "especializados", sería perfectamente legal si así lo hiciesen.

 

Te aseguro que lo están haciendo. Tengo una grabadora de doble bandeja de CDs audio (el equivalente a las antiguas "doble pletina") en mi equipo de sonido modular, y el precio de los CD-R(W)-audio triplicaba y cuadruplicaba el precio de los CD-R convencionales antes de la entrada del canon. El motivo por el que me di el capricho fue por que si rallaba los CDs originales al llevarlos en el discman (y normalmente más de uno suelto por ahí) me daba algo. Al final me decidí a comprar sólo CD-RW-audio, dado que usar CD-R para poder grabarlos una sola vez era poco práctico para mí, la unidad de CD-RW audio costaba de unos 8 en adelante... Por aquellos tiempos, exactamente lo mismo que un pack de 25 CD-R de datos. Así que fíjate si lo aplican (y se pasaban aplicándolo).

 *Icarvs wrote:*   

> Por cierto, no sé a vosotros, pero a mi me resultan muy interesantes este tipo de conversaciones

 

A mí también, en especial si contriubyen a informarnos mejor sobre el asunto:

Por ejemplo, el hecho que se haya comentado que descargar cosas de internet con el p2p no sea ilegal en España y en algunos otros países, es algo como dar la mitad de la información o dar una información incompleta: Si se "sube" material bajo copyright a internet o al p2p, en primer lugar es delito, en segundo, muchos servidores guardan la IP y puede acabarse en prisión. El p2p no es ni podrá ser ilegal, los jueces casi se ríen cuando se denunció el p2p como tal; pero añadir material con copyright sin permiso es un delito penado. No nos engañemos, tenemos que dar toda la información, no sólo la parte que nos interesa...

Editado:

 *navegante wrote:*   

> el asunto del canon español aquí en México no se podría aplicar más que con un cambio en la Constitución, algo muy muy poco probable (aunque posible)

 

La presunción de culpabilidad es anti-constitucional en cualquier país civilizado, al menos occidental, en China pueden condenarte a muerte sin juicio previo, pero no lleguemos a esos extremos...

El juez catalán que aprobó lo del canon, me dio la impresión de estar comprado o de haber copiado en los examenes, no encuentro otra explicación posible y mucho cuidado estoy manifestando una opinión personal, no estoy acusando a nadie de nada y mucho menos a un juez sin pruebas para ello. Léase: renuncia de responsabilidad.

----------

## Icarvs

Según la nueva ley los ISPs están obligados a almacenar durante un año la información de sus usuarios. Esto ha generado polémica porque la definición que da la ley es tan vaga que provoca que tengan que almacenar todo el tráfico, lo cual es absolutamente descabellado. En cualquier caso, para acceder a este tipo de datos sigue siendo necesario una orden judicial. Otra cosa es que permitan a las empresas "vender" los datos de los usuarios sin conocimiento previo de los mismos (que seguramente será así), pero no pueden correlar información de las conexiones si no es por orden judicial.

Por cierto no sabía que los cdaudio llevasen ya un cánon. De ser cierto, eso hace el cánon actual doblemente ilegal, puesto que no se puede gravar dos veces por un mismo concepto.

Y respecto a compartir material protegido por copyright en internet, pues como decía antes en España no es ilegal si no existe ánimo de lucro. Si tu compartes un mp3 en un p2p no hay ánimo de lucro y por tanto no cometes ningún delito. Otra cosa es si hablamos de un disco o una película que aún no ha salido a la venta, en cuyo caso sí es delito por otros motivos. Y en cuanto a servidores normales y corrientes, es delito en algunos paises, pero no en todos, por lo que depende de la localización física del servidor.

Ahora mismo es totalmente inviable que la SGAE denuncie a nadie por bajar (o subir) contenidos a un p2p, por ejemplo. Para ello deberían, primero, tener conocimiento de que tú (tu IP) comparte archivos protegidos, pero existe un derecho fundamental al secreto de las comunicaciones, con lo cual si te "espian" están incurriendo a su vez en un delito. Y segundo porque deberían correlar tu IP con marcas de tiempo en tu ISP, y tu ISP no puede proporcionar esa información si no es con una orden judicial. Un juzgado no autorizará tal cosa si no hay indicio de delito, cosa que la SGAE no es quien para determinar.

¿Cuántas denuncias por "piratería" a través de p2p habéis visto en España? Pues eso  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Lo siento por el pobre flaab_0n, hemos llevado su hilo a otro tema... Espero que haya dado con algún colega con windows y que le grabe los CD-audio a partir de wma con el nero o algo por el estilo...

 *Icarvs wrote:*   

> Según la nueva ley los ISPs están obligados a almacenar durante un año la información de sus usuarios. Esto ha generado polémica porque la definición que da la ley es tan vaga que provoca que tengan que almacenar todo el tráfico, lo cual es absolutamente descabellado.

 

¿Sabías que en España, como medida anti-terrorista se tiene constancia de todos los e-mail que enviamos y a dónde los enviamos? Dicen que no de sus contenidos, pero cualquiera se fía y no puedo cifrar con gpg los que le mando a mi chica porque usa el Outlook   :Evil or Very Mad:   Pero me parece una invasión que viola más que mi privacidad, en este caso mi intimidad.

 *Icarvs wrote:*   

> Por cierto no sabía que los cdaudio llevasen ya un cánon. De ser cierto, eso hace el cánon actual doblemente ilegal, puesto que no se puede gravar dos veces por un mismo concepto.

 

En los CDs vírgenes para audio, desde que existen... La argucia es que la calidad es exactamente la misma que la del original, en las grabadoras audio, de hecho solo puedes hacer (paradójicamente todas las que quieras) copias digitales de originales, si haces una copia de una copia será analógica y pierde calidad, prácticamente inapreciable, pero te castigan por ello de ese modo, además de tener que pagar el canon, las grabadoras de audio no soportan CDs convencionales, sólo los específicos para audio.

 *Icarvs wrote:*   

> Y respecto a compartir material protegido por copyright en internet, pues como decía antes en España no es ilegal si no existe ánimo de lucro. Si tu compartes un mp3 en un p2p no hay ánimo de lucro y por tanto no cometes ningún delito.

 

Leí en una revista, no me preguntes cuál ahora, pero juraría que fue PC Actual, que el único delito era subir material sujeto a copyright sin permiso legal para hacerlo, aunque descargarlo no lo sea, esto es, quién comete el delito es el que pone a disposición de todo el mundo material sujeto a restricciones de copia... Uno podría decir ¿y si comparto mi copia de seguridad legal? Pues también se comete delito, al igual que si se comparte una obra original... Sin embargo, "ripear" una obra y pasarla a mp3 o wma disminuye su calidad, así como pasar DVDs-video a avi o mpg, ¿sabes si esto debería considerarse un atenuante del delito? Lo pregunto, Icarvs porque veo que controlas del tema.

----------

## Icarvs

Si, la verdad es que hemos terminado reventando el hilo, aunque no fuese la intención. Disculpadme por lo que me toca  :Sad: 

Supongo que aquí quien más quien menos ha oido hablar de Echelon y de Carnivore, que al final persiguen lo que comentas. Se supone que todo el correo que circula por internet es analizado por estos sistemas en busca de posibles terroristas. Pero es como todo, no hay evidencias reales, no hay nada en lo que basarse, así que al final todo lo que tenemos entre manos son especulaciones. A mi particularmente me parece que no hay capacidad de cómputo hoy día para implementar un sistema así y que funcione.

Me estoy enterando de muchas cosas sobre el tema de grabaciones de audio. De hecho no tenía ni idea de que hubiese grabadoras sólo para audio. Eso si, no entiendo a qué te refieres con lo de "una copia de una copia será analógica". El CD es un dispositivo digital, y una copia exacta (bit a bit), lo seguirá siendo (incluso aunque no sea exacta), sea el origen de la copia un "original" (grabado de forma industrial) o una copia (con una grabadora guarra).

Respecto a lo que preguntas, no creo que sea atenuante. Ten en cuenta que hablamos de distribuir contenídos. Lo importante es el contenido en sí, no el contenedor (el formato), así que imagino que no. De todas formas yo no tengo ni puñetera idea de leyes. Simplemente me indignan bastante estos abusos y me gusta informarme, y este es un tema sobre el que se ha escrito mucho. De todas formas también es cierto que hay muchas divagaciones sobre las diferencias de compartir en un p2p y en un servidor, basadas básicamente en que a través de un servidor se hace de forma explícita, mientras que en p2p no. Pero vamos, que es un tema muy farragoso y yo no tengo ni idea de leyes como para entrar a opinar a tanto nivel...

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Icarvs wrote:*   

> Me estoy enterando de muchas cosas sobre el tema de grabaciones de audio. De hecho no tenía ni idea de que hubiese grabadoras sólo para audio. Eso si, no entiendo a qué te refieres con lo de "una copia de una copia será analógica". El CD es un dispositivo digital, y una copia exacta (bit a bit), lo seguirá siendo (incluso aunque no sea exacta), sea el origen de la copia un "original" (grabado de forma industrial) o una copia (con una grabadora guarra).

 

Pues es muy sencillo, en mi grabadora audio de doble bandeja, y en cualquier otra, por restricciones legales, puedes copiar un CD original en modo digital todas las veces que desees sin la más mínima restricción, pero cualquiera de esas copias, no se copiará bit a bit, sino por el cable de cobre, esto es, analógicamente... La copia bit a bit digital sólo es posible con un CD original en la bandeja de lectura, tal y como lo lees    :Confused: 

----------

## Icarvs

¿Tienes algún enlace a mano donde se explique esa tecnología? Porque sigue sin quedarme claro cómo es posible, primero distinguir un cd original de uno que no lo es, y segundo pasar de digital a analógico, y a digital de nuevo. Vamos, que tu de un CD, sea original o no, lees datos digitales, y transfieres al sistema datos digitales. Y lo mismo pero a la inversa para grabar, con lo cual tendrías que recodificar al vuelo la entrada, de digital, a analógico, de nuevo a digital. ¿No será que usan estas grabadoras un software especial hecho con muy mala baba?

----------

## flaab_0n

No pasa nada chavales xD Mi vieja pudo oir las canciones con el plugin de xmms-wma, y las que queria las converti a mp3 con lame y las grabe con k3b.

Salu2

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Tan facil es distinguir un cd original de una copia como es mirar la cara anterior del cd   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .Lei hace muxisisisisisisisimos años, antes de ke salieran las regrabadoras al mercado , que lo que hacian para fabricar un cd es crear por decirlo asi la capa ke se lee (creo ke se hacia a partirde una pasta, pero no recuerdo ahora...) y despues fabricar la proteccion... pero vamos.. me parece un proceso muy caro industrialmente hablando. De todas formas el alcohol 120 % te enseñaba el material del que estaba hecho el cd, no se si en linux se podra (un dia me lo sabia de memoria xk me parecio muy  curioso... soy un puto freak xDDD)...

Weno entrando en otro tema... a ver kreo ke estamos confundiendo conceptos. El lector/regrabadora tiene 2 salidas, una analogica y otra digital (4 pin/2 pin). Si lo conectamos de una forma analogica a la tarjeta de sonido... la reproducción sera analogica.... pero si lo conectamos al a tarjeta x el conector digital, la tarjeta extraera el audio de una forma digital... y la pasara a analogica si tenmos unos altavoces analogicos (90% de los casos) o la salida sera digital (SPDIF) entonces nos gastaremos una pasta en unos altavoces digitales... ke no se apreciara casi nada la diferencia...

Ahora... la copia de un cd... con programas como el cloneCD o el Alcohol120 (pongo los de windows xk no conoczco ninguno en linux ke haga copias exactas) se hace bit a bit... sea analogicamente o digitalmente (la verdad eske no lo tnego muy claro... xk el ordenador es un sistema digital...aunke tenga componentes analogicos, pero no se yo si el bus cuenta como analogico), se hace bit a bit y en su lugar correspondiente de la pista.Por lo tanto... si se copia el cdtext y bit a bit las pistas de audio ke daran una cd IGUAL en informacion ke el original... por lo tanto se oira lo mismo... y ya podremos hablar si lo ke se oye es digital o no en funccion del parrafo anterior...

(Si me ekivoco en algo.. decirmelo)

----------

## Icarvs

No sabía que existiesen altavoces digitales. Nunca te acostarás...

Respecto al tema analógico-digital. El bus IDE es digital lo mires por donde lo mires. No sé si la interconexión entre el lector/grabadora y la tarjeta de sonido es analógica, pero el bus te garantizo que es digital (bits, unos y ceros, nada de señales en bruto). Tu puedes, a través del bus IDE, solicitar al lector que haga una lectura cd un medio y obtener bit a bit del mismo. Cada bit grabado en el CD se transferirá tal cual por el bus, por lo cual puedes tener una copia exacta digitalmente hablando en tu sistema del CD, y por tanto puedes replicarla a un CD virgen.

Por eso para clonar un CD basta hacer una copia en bruto (raw copy) del mismo bit a bit. Lo que esa información represente es lo de menos. De ese modo copias hasta las protecciones digitales de un CD original si las tuviera, con lo cual no tiene sentido aquello de las pérdidas al copiar de una copia.

----------

## ps2

A ver que esto es un poco rallante. Ni copia privada ni narices. Ni aunque tengas el disco. Da absolutamente igual. Uno puede bajarse toda la música que le dé la gana y no es ilegal siempre y cuando no lo haga con ánimo de lucro.

Por lo demás, ni canon ni nada, esos canon si que son ilegales.

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Respecto a los altavoces... para que sean digitales tienen ke tener un sistema spdif, pero aun así si lo piensas es nada mas que una pijada... ya que nosotros oimos de una forma "analogica", pero supuestamente es superior... eso si.. no sabria darte datos de porcentaje de fidelidad, pero vamos... supongo ke cerca del 95-99.7%.Pero vamos... una pijada para los que quieren estar a la ultima....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . Lo que me resulta extraño son las protecciones nuevas en plan starforce... que aunke hagas un raw... el cd no es igual... sabeis de ke van? (se ke es offtopic... asi ke si no kereis "estropear" este hilo mandarme un mensaje privado o abrir el otro hilo con la correspondiente nota que es solo para informacion y no para el aumento de la pirateria)

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Icarvs wrote:*   

> ¿Tienes algún enlace a mano donde se explique esa tecnología? Porque sigue sin quedarme claro cómo es posible, primero distinguir un cd original de uno que no lo es, y segundo pasar de digital a analógico, y a digital de nuevo. Vamos, que tu de un CD, sea original o no, lees datos digitales, y transfieres al sistema datos digitales. Y lo mismo pero a la inversa para grabar, con lo cual tendrías que recodificar al vuelo la entrada, de digital, a analógico, de nuevo a digital. ¿No será que usan estas grabadoras un software especial hecho con muy mala baba?

 

Pues no tengo ni idea de enlaces ni nada por el estilo, pero una copia de una copia va a parar al DAC (Digital - Analogic Converter), de ahí al cable de cobre y del mismo, con todas las pérdidas de datos, al conversor/traductor de Analógico a Digital.

He hecho copias de vinilos antiguos en CD... Si eso te ayuda a explicar como se pasa de analógico a digital. Como dato curioso, hubo reproductores de vinilo portátiles, claro que solo reproducían singles, y saltaban más que un muelle   :Laughing: 

En cuanto a lo de distinguir original de copia, es tremendamente sencillo; en las copias, las grabadoras audio añaden unos bits informando de que es copia y eso es lo que hace que una copia de una copia sea, obligatoriamente, analógica. Si esque no lo hacen ya de por sí los CDs vírgenes específicos para audio.

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> De todas formas el alcohol 120 % te enseñaba el material del que estaba hecho el cd, no se si en linux se podra

 

Veo que nunca has usado el cdrecord a mano, sin frontend. Graba un RW, con cdrecord y ya verás toda la información que da del CD virgen, vas a alucinar...

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> Ahora... la copia de un cd... con programas como el cloneCD o el Alcohol120 (pongo los de windows xk no conoczco ninguno en linux ke haga copias exactas) se hace bit a bit... sea analogicamente o digitalmente (la verdad eske no lo tnego muy claro... xk el ordenador es un sistema digital...aunke tenga componentes analogicos, pero no se yo si el bus cuenta como analogico), se hace bit a bit y en su lugar correspondiente de la pista.Por lo tanto... si se copia el cdtext y bit a bit las pistas de audio ke daran una cd IGUAL en informacion ke el original... por lo tanto se oira lo mismo... y ya podremos hablar si lo ke se oye es digital o no en funccion del parrafo anterior...

 

El CloneCD se declaró ilegal hace casi un año porque copiaba incluso las sub-pistas de datos y las protecciones, es imposible encontrarlo ahora en su web, visítala y verás. Si el Alcohol120 hiciese lo mismo que el CloneCD habría sido declarado también ilegal e imposibilitarían su distribución....  En fin, cosas de las discográficas, con la de perradas que nos están haciendo uno se ve obligado a pensar en ordenadores sin DRM en sus procesadores y usarlos para hacer copias...

¡Ah! como dato curioso, el CloneCD copiaba los CDs de audio de 24bits, sin el más mínimo problema, todos los demás, incluyo cualquier método de grabación bajo Linux, usan 16bits (el estándar desde los primeros CDs), a menos que uses dd  :Wink: 

Editado: muchas gracias a flaab_0n por su comprensión, hasta ha modificado el título y todo...

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Ilegal o no...lo podemos considerar como un "avance" en y en demostrar que todo es copiable/crackeable/usable... en fin...mucho mejor utilizar software libre   :Laughing:  .Respecto a lo de cdrecord... la verdad eske nunca lo he usado "a pelo"..., prefiero los frontends por su comodidad...

----------

## cameta

Todos estos problemas de la "pirateria" vienen de la propia concepción del copyright

¿Para que se crea el copyright?

El copyright se crea para favorecer la produccion de bienes culturales, ya que sin protección de ningún tipo los creadores no obtendrian beneficios de sus obras, y a la larga no se crearía nada ya que es mucho mas rentable copiar que crear.

Pero claro, el copyrigth no debe de hacerse eterno, debe de ser solo una protección durante un plazo, y actualmente estos plazos son excesivamente largos: En el caso de las obras literarias este se extiende hasta 80 años tras la muerte del autor,¿Que incentivo a la creatividad es este? El autor esta muerto, no puede recibir beneficios por su obra ya, los unicos que reciben el dinero son los herederos, unos parasitos que no han hecho nada de nada.

Lo mismo se puede decir del software ¿Que ocurre con los viejos videojuegos? 

Pues simplemente ya no se venden, ni se volveran a vender, e incluso las maquinas en los que  corrian ya se han desballestado y en muchos casos  la propia empresa que los comercializaba no ha quebrado, pero incluso asi los programas siguen protegidos por copyright.

Esto no tiene ningún incentivo que siga protegido por copyright, lo que se vende son los nuevos que funcionan en una XBOX de mocosoft por ejemplo.

Seria muchisimo mejor acortar los plazos de expiración del copyright, por ejemplo en el caso de los programas informaticos a unos 10 años, a partir de los cuales entrarian en el dominio público, y con ellos se podria intentar hacerlos correr bajo linux de manera legal.

P.EJ Mirad este proyecto, si las leyes fuese asi podria distribuir los juegos que ese programa que ha creado permite ejecutar bajo linux (originalmente esos juegos funcionaban en DOS)

http://www.scummvm.org/

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *cameta wrote:*   

> ¿Que ocurre con los viejos videojuegos?

 

Muy intersante lo que comentas, pero me parece casi inviable en una economía de mercado como es la nuestra y casi que la "global" (no quiero entrar en el asunto de la globalización).

Los viejos juegos yo los considero abandonware. Como en ese mismo enlace se menciona, el copyright "deja de ser aplicable" en muchos casos y hay uno en el que es inaplicable: si la empresa que los creó ha desaparecido, nadie te puede denunciar por quebrantar un copyright.

----------

## cameta

Si, si la empresa ha quebrado y nadie ha reclamado el copyright. ¿pero puedes estar seguro de ello?, cuando existen casos en que se estan usando los mecanismos de protección con unas finalidades que nada tienen que ver con la pensada por el legislador:

P.ej:

1ºRegistrar marcas comerciales, con el obejtivo de que cuando alguien la use demandarle para obtener dinero.Ocurrio con la mascota del Español

2ºRegistrar patentes, lo mas genericas posibles, esperar que alguien desarrolle la idea y luego demandarle, el caso de la blacberry es uno de estos.

3º Monsanto, que patenta genes y cuando estos se expanden al medio natural te demanda por uso ilegal de su tecnología. 

PS

Ah por cierto todas las peliculas de mas de 50 años estan en el dominio público:

Blancanieves y los siete enanitos

Casablanca

El Mickey Mouse

Lo que el viento se llevo

Los dibujos animados de la Warner

El pajaro loco

.......

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> Me da la impresión de que este tópico huele a ilegal lo mires por donde lo mires...

 

No se   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> No habría ni el más mínimo problema con los codificadores si todos condificásemos legalmente nuestros CDs de audio originales, sin embargo uno los descarga ilegalmente con el p2p y pasan estas cosas, pues fastidiaros (por no decir otra cosa).

 

¿y si es una canción de, por ejemplo, los Rolling Stones (que a mi personalmente no me gustan mucho)? Recordar que permiten que se deescargue su música.

 *Quote:*   

> Con respecto a musepack zorth, que sepas que es el formato con mayor calidad existente, mejor incluso que ogg, pero sólo con altos bitrates (196 o, mejor, 256 para arriba) y es código abierto creado por un alemán.

 

No conocía ese formato, cada día se aprende algo nuevo  :Smile:  Tengo entendido que el formato FLAC también tiene mucha calidad

 *Quote:*   

> Pasar de un formato a otro hace perder muchísima calidad, no digamos ya a tres formatos distintos...

 

Yo tengo una canción pasada de wma a mp3 y luego a wav y, aunque se que teóricamente se ha perdido calidad, mi pobre oído no nota la diferencia. Ya sé que se pierde calidad, eso nadie te lo niega, pero eso no quiere decir que tu lo vayas a notar...

 *Quote:*   

> Para convertir entre formatos (aunque me moleste decirlo, porque contribuyo con ello a escuchar música no legal), la mejor alternativa posible es dBpowerAMP, ejecutado bajo WINE y funciona con el mismo de maravilla.

 

No lo conocía gracias  :Smile: 

Para pasar de wma a mp3 uso un script de http://www.frozentux.net/misc/wma2mp3.sh. Para pasar de mp3 a wav, corregir el volumen con sox, .etc uso un script mío (si queréis lo posteo).

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> (si queréis lo posteo).

 

Pregunto, que estas esperando compañero?, ya lo hubieras posteado, la info nueva siempre se agradece.

Saluditos

----------

## pacho2

Esta un poco verde, pero bueno, a ver si me acuerdo y lo posteo esta tarde  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

El problema es que requiere "getkey" que, en gentoo no sé en qué paquete está para instalarlo, de forma que me limité a copiar el binario en mi gentoo de mi mandriva (lo puedes descargar aquí)

mp32wav-0.2.2

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ "$1" = "--help" ]; then

   echo "*** Uso: mp32wav [directorio] [opciones] ***"

   echo "OPCIONES:"

   echo "--genlamelog   --->   generate a LAME .log file"

   echo "--credits      --->   display the mp32wav's credits"

   echo "-V             --->   display MP32WAV version"

   echo

   echo "When I ask for your CD recorder you can insert your favourite cd recorder command, for example:"

   echo

   echo "k3b            --> to use k3b"

   echo "gtoaster       --> to use gtoaster"

   echo "eroaster       --> to use eroaster"

   echo "xcdroast       --> to use xcdroast"

   echo "gcdmaster      --> to use gcdmaster"

   echo "graveman       --> to use graveman"

   echo "gnomebaker     --> to use gnomebaker"

   echo "You can also insert "root" for burning your songs with superuser permissions"

   echo "Thanks for using MP32WAV"

   exit

fi

if [ "$1" = "--credits" ]; then

   echo "MP32WAV script v0.2 has been made by Pacho Ramos (email:pacho@condmat1.ciencias.uniovi.es)"

   echo "This is Free Software"

   exit

fi

if [ "$1" = "-V" ]; then

   echo "MP32WAV v0.2"

   exit

fi

if [ "$1" = "" ]; then

   echo "mp32wav.sh --> Debes poner como argumento un directorio con .mp3 "

   exit

fi

for i in "$1"/*.mp3;

do

   MP3=$i

   echo "Input file $MP3"

   WAV="$1"/`basename "$MP3" .mp3`.wav

   echo "Output file $WAV"

   echo "*** Decodificando $i ***"

   if [ "$2" = "--genlamelog" ]; then

      echo "*** Se generará un fichero .log de LAME en el directorio "$1"/lame.log ***"

      lame -h --decode "$MP3" "WAV" 2> "$1"/lame.log

      echo "*** Ahora se leerá el archivo lame.log ejecutando el comando "more", para salir de "more" pulse "q" ***"

      more "$1"/lame.log

   else

      lame -h --decode "$MP3" "$WAV"

   fi

   echo "*** Ejecutando SOX para conocer el ajuste de volumen ***"

   echo "                  *** Espere, por favor ***             "

   VOL=`sox "$WAV" -e stat -v 2>&1`

   if [ "$VOL" = "1.000" ]; then

      echo "*** El volumen es correcto ($VOL) ***"

   else

      echo "*** Corrigiendo volumen ($VOL) ***"

      sox -v $VOL "$WAV" "$WAV.bis.wav"

      mv -f "$WAV.bis.wav" "$WAV"

   fi

done

echo

if getkey -c 5 -m "Presiona y en %d si quieres que se reproduzcan los WAVs" y; then

   echo

   echo "*** Reproduciendo archivos WAV generados en "$1" ***"

#   echo "$1"

   beep-media-player "$1"/*.wav 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null

fi

echo

if getkey -c 5 -m "Presiona y en %d si quieres grabar tus WAVs en un CD" y; then

   echo

   echo "*** Ahora se creará el directorio /mastercd/wav/"$1", se moverán los .wav creados allí y se lanzará la utilidad para grabar los CDs ***"             

   mkdir -p /mastercd/wav/"$1"

   mv "$1"/*.wav  /mastercd/wav/"$1"

#          k3b --audiocd /mastercd/wav/"$1" 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null

else

   echo

   echo "*** Gracias por usar MP32WAV ***"

   exit

fi

TTY=`tty`

echo "Introduzca el comando de su grabador de CDs preferido (tras 10s se lanzará k3b)"

echo "*************"

echo "Si quiere ejecutar su grabador de CDs preferido como root introduzca sólamente "root""

read -t 10 REC

if [ "$REC" = "root" ]; then

   echo "Intruduzca el nombre de su grabador favorito (tras 10s se lanzará k3b)"

   read -t 10 SUREC

      if [ "$SUREC" = "" ]; then

      echo "*** Lanzando k3b ***"

      gnomesu k3b --audiocd /mastercd/wav/"$1" 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null

      else

      if [ "$SUREC" = "cdrecord" ]; then

         echo "*** Lanzando cdrecord ***"

         gnomesu "cdrecord -v -s gracetime=5 dev=/dev/hdc -pad -dao -eject -audio /mastercd/wav/"$1"/*.wav >"$TTY" "

         echo

         echo "*** Gracias por usar MP32WAV ***"

         exit

      fi

      echo "*** Lanzando "$SUREC" ***"

      gnomesu "$SUREC" 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null

      echo

      echo "*** Gracias por usar MP32WAV ***"

      exit

      fi

fi

if [ "$REC" = "" ]; then

   echo "*** Lanzando aplicación por defecto (k3b) ***"

   k3b --audiocd /mastercd/wav/"$1" 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null

   else

   if [ "$REC" = "cdrecord" ]; then

      echo "*** Lanzando cdrecord ***"

      cdrecord -v -s gracetime=5 dev=/dev/hdc -pad -dao -eject -audio /mastercd/wav/"$1"/*.wav

      echo

      echo "*** Gracias por usar MP32WAV ***"

      exit

   fi

   if [ "$REC" = "k3b" ]; then

           echo "*** Lanzando k3b ***"

           k3b --audiocd /mastercd/wav/"$1" 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null

      else

      echo "*** Lanzando "$REC" ***"

      $REC 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null

   fi

fi

                

echo

echo "*** Gracias por usar MP32WAV ***"

```

Saludos

PD: Cuidado, que al postearlo se han cortado algunas líneas  :Sad: 

----------

